# Best Glock 20 10mm Auto barrel????



## savethehooch42 (Apr 2, 2009)

i would really like 2 know.


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Apr 3, 2009)

I have heard good things about these barrels,

http://glockstore.com/pgroup_descrip/2_Barrels/7424_Lone+Wolf+Barrels/


----------



## gahunter70 (Apr 3, 2009)

My brother bought the lone wolf 6" and is very happy with it


----------



## nickE10mm (Apr 5, 2009)

KKM, Barsto, Jarvis, Lone Wolf, Storm Lake and Federal are all good, as are the stock barrels except for reloads.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 4, 2009)

I had a Lone Wolf and a Jarvis 6 inch.  The Lone Wold had the 4 port and the Jarvis did not.  I personally went back to the stock barrel because it was a bit more accurate.  I tried 6 different boxes of ammo out of all three barrels and found that the Jarvis did nothing for accuracy and the lone wolf was only about an inch or so tighter at 25 yards.  Problem was pulling it out of the holster quickly.  The end of the barrel stuck out so much it was decieving.  I know i could have gotten used to it, but i ended up going back to the stock barrel and am more than satisfied.  Lone Wolf might have the new compensator out for the G20 now too.  If they have it, you might want to opt for a 6 inch threaded and get the compensator too...


----------



## nickE10mm (May 4, 2009)

Addendum to my prior post: 

I mentioned good aftermarket barrels but I neglected to mention that, in MY experience, NO aftermarket barrel will be ANY more inherently accurate than your STOCK barrel .... UNLESS that aftermarket barrel is one of the OVERSIZED, HAND FITTED jobs.  There are certain tolerances that are built into stock barrels that will allow them to function more reliably.  Those tolerances can be reduced by hand-fitting an oversized aftermarket barrel to the slide/frame which will increase your accuracy potential.  If your aftermarket barrel is of the drop-in variety, you will most likely still have a bit of "slop" in the fit and won't see much accuracy increase.  

The main reason to use an aftermarket barrel is for the chamber support for reloads or just hot loads in general.  The other reason is if you shoot cast lead bullets, which are pretty uncommon from the factory, at least.  

I'd suggest spending your money on a case of ammo and maybe a nice Wolff competition trigger package paired with a Ghost Rocket trigger connecter.  The trigger components all together won't cost you over $50.00.  THAT will help your accuracy.

YMMV.


----------

